# Petco Rat Manor



## PetLover88 (Apr 6, 2012)

I bought the Petco Rat Manor for my new girls and was reading up on past threads for set up and toy ideas. I noticed that some people are saying to cover/remove wire mesh floors and others say they're fine..... So which is it?

I removed the two smaller half-floors already to make room for climbing stuff, so it's just the big middle part i'm worried about. Should i cover it? How can i cover it, what can i cover it with, and how do i make sure my girls don't just pull the covering off? Can i just remove it, without the cage loosing stability? 

The bottom has no wire mesh flooring at all now. I have an igloo down there and they climb up the sides of the cage OR rope toy to get to the next level. I have a hammock and mailer tube up there that they climb the sides of the cage to get to, and seem to spend most of their time in the tube.

Would it be okay just like it is? They don't seem to spend a ton of time standing around or sitting on that particular level....


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

I just bought the Rat Manor yesterday for my girl; I looked online at a million different cages and couldn't find one I liked better, so I just went and grabbed it at the store. I'm interested to see what other members have to say about this issue; I'm a little concerned about Bumblefoot, especially since my girl seems to prefer not to walk on the wire mesh...


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

> *Lilspaz68: *And no, wire shelves cannot give a rat bumblefoot. bumblefoot happens when a rat is older, or obese and genetically inclined to it. Filthy living conditions can also exasperate bumblefoot as well.


^^stolen from another thread


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

i have the rat manor as well and i left in all the shelves and mesh. i only covered the middle level since thats where i have their food amd water, my rats spend must of their time in the bottom level with the aspen or in the hammock at the very top. i have also heard rats cant get bumble foot from mesh, just from dirty conditions because its an infection. so many different things lol.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a Rat Manor I got for my degus. I covered the middle section like this: 










They hated it, and I ended up zip tying grass mats down, but for rats it might work great. Just cut your fleece so there are long ties on the corners and a few spots around the sides. You wouldn't have to put anything down, but I found it much easier to clean when I did.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Iheartroxyrat said:


> i only covered the middle level since thats where i have their food amd water, my rats spend must of their time in the bottom level with the aspen or in the hammock at the very top.


That's where I put the food and water as well, so I think I'll cover that one; I left the two shelves, but took out the top and bottom ladder, since she wasn't really using them to get up and down. What did you use to cover it with, it you don't mind my asking? I like the fleece that Carrie used with the ties, I'm thinking of trying that


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I like this site for info:
http://www.extension.org/pages/61429/bumblefoot-in-companion-rodents



> Pododermatitis, more commonly known as bumblefoot, is a condition that affects many companion rodents, including rats, hamsters, and guinea pigs. Pododermatitis literally means “inflammation of the foot.” The footpad becomes inflamed, develops sores and "bumbles," (which often start out as small red bumps), and then can become overgrown. The condition occurs when the animal’s feet become inflicted with tiny cuts and scrapes caused by a variety of environmental conditions. Bacteria are then able to enter the footpad through these cuts and scrapes, causing inflammation and infection. If left untreated and/or allowed to progress, it can become very painful to the animal. Bumblefoot is not contagious to humans.


If you keep your cage well cleaned and have other places besides just wire to walk on & your rats are healthy it is doubtful there will be any harm.

But walking on wire bottoms often can be uncomfortable or cause stress to their feet even more so over time. I know I wouldn't like that lol. I would just cover it with like fleece and it should be good. You could use binder clips to hook it on maybe. I think even if they tore it up if they mostly had the fleece to walk on it would still be better then nothing at all lol.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

British said:


> That's where I put the food and water as well, so I think I'll cover that one; I left the two shelves, but took out the top and bottom ladder, since she wasn't really using them to get up and down. What did you use to cover it with, it you don't mind my asking? I like the fleece that Carrie used with the ties, I'm thinking of trying that


If you go with fleece, you might want to put a towel or something like that underneath for absorbancy.


----------



## PetLover88 (Apr 6, 2012)

I think for my own peace of mind i'll wind up putting fleece pads on the second level, or at least on either side, to offer some padding. If anything it'll make a neat toy to chew up. I can match it with the purple hammock and tube i have coming! I have a sewing machine and i do quilting (and I make dog collars) so i don't think i'll have a problem making something for this. I love new projects. ;D

Is quilt batting okay to use or might it be dangerous for them if they chew through the fleece? I can always just stitch a towel to the fleece as the bottom absorbent layer if i shouldn't use batting....


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

PetLover88 said:


> I have a sewing machine and i do quilting (and I make dog collars) so i don't think i'll have a problem making something for this. I love new projects.


Awesome! I wish I could sew, lol. I've always intended to learn, but alas...


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

PetLover88 said:


> I think for my own peace of mind i'll wind up putting fleece pads on the second level, or at least on either side, to offer some padding. If anything it'll make a neat toy to chew up. I can match it with the purple hammock and tube i have coming! I have a sewing machine and i do quilting (and I make dog collars) so i don't think i'll have a problem making something for this. I love new projects. ;D
> 
> Is quilt batting okay to use or might it be dangerous for them if they chew through the fleece? I can always just stitch a towel to the fleece as the bottom absorbent layer if i shouldn't use batting....


I've used batting in a couple of my sets with no problems at all - I just found it more economical to buy cheapie towels and sew either flannel or plain old cotton to it. That's for a CN, though, with a lot of pan to cover and with rats who love to dive under the liners. To line your shelves and upper levels in the Rat Manor, quilted pads that you could tie or clip down would be very nice, I think. I'm not a fan of fleece myself, but with batting it would make a nice, cushy pad.


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

I also have the rat manor and I use binder clips and fleece that I've cut to fit the shelves. I have resorted to using a layer of corn cob bedding and then a thin layer of shavings on the bottom level and then two litter boxes. One on a smaller lever and a corner litter box on the large level. Tonight however I couldn't stand the fleece and since tomorrow is laundry day I just lined the shelves with paper towels and newspaper and they're having fun completely rearranging and nesting. Lol


----------



## PetLover88 (Apr 6, 2012)

I ended up making a liner for the second level!






















(Why is it sideways??)

Anyways, that's their cage. I'm still waiting on a hammock and tube that i ordered and i'm replacing the small mesh shelf in the top corner with another hammock i'm going to make out of the fleece i have left from the shelf liner.

And here are my girls, Mac (tan) n' Tash (black):


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Glad to see mine aren't the only ones who like tubes! lol I have one neutered male in with my two females. He and one of my females looove the tube. Sometimes I wonder if the other one is clausterphobic. She doesn't like being under the blanket or in the tube. They had great fun tearing up the newspaper i layed down. Your cage looks very fun! I'm working on collecting some baby rings like that among other toys


----------



## bgj1010 (Apr 7, 2012)

I ordered my Rat Manor over the weekend, so hopefully it'll be here tomorrow or Wed. After reading a bit, I decided to buy a bunch of straw mats (6x5) to line the shelves and mid-floor. However, I wonder how floor tile would work? It would be nice and solid and maybe help keep those nails manicured if you got some slightly textured tiles...
I do plan on trying the tiles, so once it's here and I get measurements, off to Home Depot I go, and will post results.


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

I wish they would sell rat manor here in Finland, it looks so good :3 specially with all that fleece stuff you guys have put in!


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

I used to cover the mesh floors with fleece but my rats decided it was better to shred than walk on and I am broke (just recently went on govenment assistance-food stamps, etc) so I don't use them anymore. I have never had any rat get bumblefoot even back in the day before I knew of anyone who covered their cage floors with it. I just keep everything clean, provide lots of soft hammocks and non-mesh surfaces to walk on, and give them loads of free range time. I have a Petco Rat Manor for my boys and another for my girls. I love it!!!


----------



## PenelopeannTreat (Mar 28, 2012)

I read that you can buy some plastic needlepoint canvas & cover the wire with that. Seems like a good idea!


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

I have mine almost two years now. I love it and they have never had any problem with their feet. I wouldn't put more than two rats in it though. I have some shelves covered with newspaper and some with fleece. I covered the table where it stands on with newspaper as they pee-squirt outside their cage.
I wish they would make a cage double this size but I guess you could put two together and remove the side panels from the two. I would have a Critter Nation if that cage had deep pans like the Rat Manor.


----------



## bgj1010 (Apr 7, 2012)

So here it is, decorated by my daughter and me. We like it, and more importantly, Shaniqua and Bonquiqui approve! Day off tomorrow, so after I drop the kids off for school, I'm gonna hit Home Depot to see if I can find some nice textured ceramic tiles and perhaps a brick (hopefully I can find something smaller than a traditional brick though) for under the water spout. I'm not concerned about the wire mesh hurting them at all, however I am concerned with their friggin claws destroying my neck! They've only been with us for 3 weeks now, and they love the daily interaction, but aren't ready to hold still enough to let me trim their claws yet, so I'm hoping textured ceramic tile can keep the claws "manicured". Good idea, right?! Will post results asap  

First off, size comparison. Condo to Manor 








Annnnd, the Manor








I got a lot of great ideas from everyone here, so thanks! I feel it's not too busy or cluttered, yet busy enough to keep them entertained. One more thing on my list to add to is a good rope from floor to ceiling, and next weekend we're gonna head to Michael's or a similar craft shop and head to the section where they sell the unfinished wood items. I've seen a bunch of stuff in the past that I know would be cool.

How funny is it that literally EVERYTHING I see now is evaluated as to if my ratties would like it?!


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

bgj1010 said:


> How funny is it that literally EVERYTHING I see now is evaluated as to if my ratties would like it?!


It's weird how that happens


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm the same way and my fiance and friends think I'm nuts! Goodwill is a great shopping ground. For those that chew fleece hammocks wicker baskets work great! Only 50 cents too!


----------



## PetLover88 (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh, lmao, i'm so bad at shopping..... i always find stuff and can't help but think "wow, my (insert animal here) would LOVE this!" Usually it ends up coming home with me. I have to put a budget on my "animal spending" so i don't go overboard (then again, who needs food so long as the animals have their toys... right? Right?)

I've removed the igloo hut (they never used it) and put a hanging fleece tube (which has some war wounds already but is otherwise holding up nicely) with a matching hammock up top. They haven't chewed the fleece flooring on the second level, but i check daily. I've also switched from Aspen bedding to a mixture of Carefresh and Soft Sorbent (mostly Carefresh.) The carefresh is purple to match the rest of their stuff. ;D

Next time i have to get bedding i'll have to go to the Dollar Store and see what i can find for them to play with.....


----------



## bgj1010 (Apr 7, 2012)

OK, so I went to Home Depot this morning and picked up ceramic tiles for their shelves in an attempt to keep their nails manicured and provide more comfortable "solid ground", a brick for under the water spout and a spool of natural sisal rope (the same stuff some cat scratching posts are made of) to braid into a thicker climbing rope. 
None of the tiles I found had a semi-rough texture. They were all smoothe, so after feeling literally EVERY SINGLE TILE, I found one, ONE, that had a totally different underside than the others. Most had a grid-like pattern, but these in particular had grooves and lines with texture (for grout to stick to) yet not too rough to be uncomfortable. Anyway, here it is, all up to date, and our girls absolutely LOVE everything the way it is now. Never thought so much planning would go into the interior design of a small animal cage! There should be a show on HGTV dedicated to small animals!! I'd host it 





















And I just had to throw a few of my sweeties in too


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Awesome idea! Love the pic of the kitten and the ratties


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Ha, the rats are almost the cat's size! xD


----------

